# احد المخلع



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

في الأحد الثالث من الصيام الأربعيني، تقف الكنيسة عند شفاء المخلّع. والإنجيل بحسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا يتوقف عند أكثر من مخلّع ومشلول، ويتحدث عن هذا الإنسان المهمّش في المجتمع بطرق متنوعة. فالإنجيلي متى مثلاً يقدم لنا المفلوج الذي كان مطروحاً على فراشٍ
، ومرقس الكاروز يصوّر لنا هذا المفلوج وقد حمله أربعة، وكشفوا السقف، ودلّوا السرير إلى أسفل، ولوقا البشير يتحدث عن ذات المفلوج، أما يوحنا فإنه ينقل إلينا قصة المفلوج الذي كان مضطجعاً عند بركة بيت حسدا. والذي يجمع بين كل هذه الصور الجميلة هو أن المفلوج أو المشلول كان بحاجة إلى أن تُغفر له خطاياه قبل أي عمل آخر. فالدعوة إذاً هي أن نسأل الله بأن ينقينا من الخطيئة ثم يعطينا شفاء الجسد.    ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا نونا ورائع

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مارس 2009)

*مرسي يا نونا  علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

راااااااااائع يا نونا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​


----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو على مرورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

اختى رحعا ليسوع
اسعدنى مرورك جدااااااااا
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

كوكى مان يا اخى العزيز
اشكر محبتك وتشجيعك الدائم
ربنا يخليك ​


----------



## zezza (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو يا نونا 

كل سنة و انتى طيبة ... بركة كمان حد النص او السامرية 
الصيام خلاص قرب يخلص 

شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2009)

*ليس لى إنسان ! 
+ نفسى تئن مع مريض بيت حسدا .. ، 
سقطت تحت الناموس الذى فضح ضعفى ، 
اكتشفت إنى مريض ، محتاج إلى طبيب سماوى ! 

+ عبر عمرى وكأنه 38 عاما ، ينقصنى فيه الحب الحقيقى ! 
ليس لى إنسان يلقينى فى مياه الحب الإلهى فأشفى ! 
من يهبنى الحب الحقيقى لله وأخوتى ؟ 
من يسندنى لأكمل ناموس الحب فأبرأ ؟ 

+ كثيرا ما عبرت يا طبيب النفوس ! 
كأنك قد تركت الكل لتبحث عن ضعفى ، 
فإنى أول الخطاة ! 
كنت بالحب تردد بلا توقف : 
أتريد أن تبرأ ؟ 
لغباوتى لم أسمع صوتك ! أحببت ضجيج العالم ، وانشغلت به . 
ليس لى أذنان تسمعان صوت الحب السماوى ! 
صوتك حلو ، لكن لثقل أذناى لم أستمع إليه ! 

+ روحك القدوس العجيب سحب قلبى إليك ، 
سمعت صوتك الحلو ، 
وتمتعت بوجهك الأبرع جمالا من بنى البشر ! 
اعترفت لك بحاجتى لمن يشفينى . 

+ على كلمتك القديرة قمت من فراشى ، 
وفى طاعة لوصيتك حملت سريرى ، منطلقا إلى بيتى ! 
حملت سرير مرضى ، 
أراه فأذكر ضعفى وموتى ، 
بل أذكر قدرتك يا واهب الغفران والحياة . 
إنى أسير ، وأبقى أسير حتى أدخل بيتى . 
لن أستريح حتى أبلغ أحضان أبيك ، بيتى الأبدى ! 
موضوع جميل نونة*
*ميرسى ليكى

*


----------



## nonaa (22 مارس 2009)

ايوة يا زيزا عندك حق
الصيام خلاص قرب يخلص يا خسارة
بجد محستش بيه
شكرا يا زيزا على مرورك​


----------



## nonaa (22 مارس 2009)

الله على الرد
اشكرك يا جرجس 
تسلم ايدك على الرد الجميل دااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

